# Overclocking guide E7500 and E8400????



## rocky78 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm new to overclocking.....and I know few things like overclocking must be done by changing fsb(Am I right??) 

and motherboard is Asus p5 g41T-MLX 3 

And please can anyone guide me for overclocking??

I want to overclock E7500 from 2.93 to 3.1

My Friend has E7500 and I have E8400(both use the same board)

Please help me to overclock.........


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Have a look at our sticky if you're new to overclocking: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html

Feel free to ask questions after reading it and understanding it and the risks. It would help to know the rest of your system specs for instance your graphics card and what make/model PSU you're using as most strain will be on the PSU and CPU and if the PSU is a generic brand it could fail, however I see your overclock is very modest.


----------



## rocky78 (Aug 1, 2011)

Johnny1982 said:


> Have a look at our sticky if you're new to overclocking: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html
> 
> Feel free to ask questions after reading it and understanding it and the risks. It would help to know the rest of your system specs for instance your graphics card and what make/model PSU you're using as most strain will be on the PSU and CPU and if the PSU is a generic brand it could fail, however I see your overclock is very modest.


I overclocked E7500 to 3.21 ghz using overclocking profiles in BIOS and it is stable...I checked with linX and I overclocked to 3.37 ghz and when I check with linx it was blue screen error.....anyway Thanks.......


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

You may need to bump up your CPU voltage to get past the BSOD. If you have an OEM stock heatsink and fan then overclocking will be fairly limited, but possible. The Exxx series CPU's are easy to overclock, if your PC as a whole is good quality. You still have not mentioned your PSU or GPU. I had an E2160 that I could overclock by 50% (1,80ghz to 2,70ghz) easy with a Zalman CNPS7000c Al-Cu CPU Cooler and the temps never went above 60c at 100% load. Could get to 3,00ghz in winter but then I had to increase CPU voltage to 1,45v.


----------

